# Lakers' Forum Challenge: Draft and Discussion Thread



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just a reminder, our draft is set for 6PM PST this Friday. 

Should get you guys done, just in time for the Lakers game vs Denver.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll miss the first two hours. If it's still going at 5:00, I'll join in.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry I meant, 6 PM PST.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ah, okay. I'll be there then.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just another reminder tomorrow is the draft.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

when is the draft?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaBasel said:


> when is the draft?


Not tomorrow at 6, so don't be there at that time because no one else will.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I may be a little late. ****ing girlfriend


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just pre-rank the players. Make sure Yao and Al. Jeff arent too high.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Draft is in 10 minutes...

I have the 10th pick.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

where is the button to log into the system it's not appearing


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good turn out guys; good luck to all of you. 

You're going to need it.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

chris, can you kick out the manager for my account and make it someone else

I have no idea what espn username I used to create the account and can't access my account.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> chris, can you kick out the manager for my account and make it someone else
> 
> I have no idea what espn username I used to create the account and can't access my account.


What do you want me to do? Kick the owner out and send you a new email to join the team?

It says you joined with "KennethToLakers" but that account doesnt exist anymore.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Hooray, I should have just asked what my user was during the draft. I hate my team, aghhhh


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok, mad I have Danny Granger as my first round pick when Kobe was available, the team is workable I guess.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Granger will probably have better numbers this year, as he will have a lot more usage than Kobe, and less other weapons on his team


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

just saying


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Granger will be just fine. Kobe will probably wont be as valuable fantasy wise anyways.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I now have Kevin Martin, Eric Gordon and Devin Harris all out with injuries. fml.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I now have Josh Howard, Kevin Martin, Eric Gordon and Devin Harris all out with injuries. fml.

Seriously, wtf.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So...who won this?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

All I know is that those injuries killed me early and in rotisserie there is no way back from that.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I think ElCap...doesnt he have some team name about balls?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

1.	Barry Mykawkner
2.	Showtime Ballers
3.	Disco Ninjas


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes I won. No surprise really.

Barry MyKawkiner for the win!


----------

